# Loire chateau, near an aire?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

We're off soon for 3 weeks, and for me to enjoy 5 days uninterrupted Carp fishing in the Loire I have agreed to take Mrs Adonisito to a Loire chateau, not just for a few snaps, but for The Tour. I'm looking at the aires and FP maps now, but have no idea if there is a Chateau near (walking distance) of the stops, please help or there'll be no fishing.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, you might like Amboise, nice town with a lovely chateau and the Aire is just across the river on the island adjacent to the campsite. MHF had a rally there year before last.
curlyboy
ps. superb market sunday morning


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is well worth a visit too if you go to Amboise.

http://www.chateaux-france.com/closluce/

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loire*

Hi

Sully sur Loire see below

http://www.france-for-visitors.com/loire/sully-sur-loire.html

and

http://www.sully-sur-loire.fr/

The aire is next to the chateau. I have not stayed at the air but will try, assuming I can fit on.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If your wife likes gardens as well as chateau then you can't do better than Villandry- the gardens are wonderful and the chateau interesting.

There is a free car park/ aire a short distance away- 5 minutes walk. See:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=649

in the MHF database, where you are welcome to stay and feels safe and very convenient.

G


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, thanks all, that's enough Chateaus for 1 day, I will show them to my wife and respond to the lucky winning recommendation on our arrival ! Better get the bait ready!  

Top site as usual.

Peter


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I spent 2 nights visiting 3 - Chambord (my favourite), Chenonceau, and Villandry (gardens). Aires at the latter 2.

https://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/LoireShare#
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

Dave


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

CurlyBoy said:


> Hi, you might like Amboise, nice town with a lovely chateau and the Aire is just across the river on the island adjacent to the campsite. MHF had a rally there year before last.
> curlyboy
> ps. superb market sunday morning


I agree with this


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*car parks?*

Hi,
We have visited and stayed over at most of the larger ones and those with motorhome specific car parks alow overnight stays and never had problems at the others - Saumur has a great car park on the river and in "season" you will get fresh produce delivered to your door - Trog villages are also worth a visit
Regards Ray


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

One of the prettiest chateau on the Loire has got to be Azay le Rideau. It may be small but exquisitely formed it definitely is. Municipal campsite virtually within the chateau grounds and an aire just outside the campsite. They do a "Son et Lumiere" in the evenings during the season.

See here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1467

And here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=651


----------

